# Golf 7 First Official Information



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Just wanted to give a heads up that Golf 7 information has finally been released. 

*First Official Photos and Information*

*Golf 7 Technical Preview*

*MQB Component Platform Technical Article*


----------



## Lowriderlarry (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

WOW is right!


----------

